# Game 39: Raptors @ Heat (1/23 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, January 23, 2013 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    


    ​


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

A good game to let the Birdman fly, Lets see if he still got all that energy from Denver.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asxPdUI8gf0


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Birman will be active, but Spo unsure on how much or if he will play.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, interesting. Over Pitt already.

For the Raptors, Amir Johnson will start at C instead of Aaron Gray.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pitt is just literally buying time. He's pretty much done here i'd say.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wade County said:


> Pitt is just literally buying time. He's pretty much done here i'd say.


If hes done with the Heat he's done in the NBA. You have probably the weakest center rotation in the league, so if he can't make it in Miami I doubt he makes it anywhere else.


As far as the game, could go two ways. Either a Miami blowout, or Toronto keeps it close and maybe sneaks a win. Unlikely, but Toronto has been pretty impressive as of late and can upset the big teams if everythings working well for them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BOSH!

What a drive and dunk


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Our interior D is so bad


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why are we letting Johnson and Davis parade into the paint unguarded


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Tough game to pay attention to with the Canes playing and killing Duke right now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:manbearpig:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Another layup inside. I've seen enough.

BIRDMAN PLEASE


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2LBJ alley-oop


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2James!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Toronto cotninues to kill us inside


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

and another layup...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sigh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Horrific D


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Another layup...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Trollbron with that move


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

28-22 after 1

D has to step up.

After forcing all those turnovers in our last 2 games, the Raptors commit 0 in that 1st quarter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Horrific defense


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Battier has hit 3 shots this month. He is 0 for his last 16 shots, and 1 from his last 22 shots.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

You guys really need to calm down with the flopping and trying to draw foul calls.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just getting killed.

Looks like a team that's been off for 5 days.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

You see how Haslem and everyone else just decided they didn't want to run back on that last play? They just stood looking around like "Shit, he took the ball."


That has to drive you guys insane. I know your rebounding sucks, but there's plays where it looks like you guys don't even try on defense if it means putting some hustle into it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Stay aggressive, Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Raptors with a chance for their 2nd 4 point play of the quarter. Unbelievable.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> @ByTimReynolds: They just put Duke-Miami score on scoreboards at Heat game. Ever heard 20,000 people yell "Oh my God" in unison?


Canes up 28 with 10 minutes to go. Again, hard to pay attention to this Heat game because of that game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333

Finally

Great steal right after by Battier as well


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

57-50 at the half

Could have been much worse.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shane finally!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh FFS :bosh2:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

5-12 from the line.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God we suck sometimes


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This team man. So frustrating.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Amir Johnson and Ed Davis: 10-12 FG, 4-4 FT, 8 boards, 2 assists, 24 points.

Chris Bosh and Udonis Haslem: 2-6 FG, 1-6 FT, 12 boards, 1 assist, 5 points.

****ing embarassing.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Put the Birdman in and atleast give this team some kind of energy jolt.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio 333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This defense. Way to get back!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Maddening.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

2-2 free throws! :O


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Down just 4 now. Gotta keep this up.

Wade and Lebron both shooting 8-12


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Somehow we are within 4.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2LBJ alley-oop


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Boom!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Wade

Heat take the lead


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Finally some defense


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ah crap. Wow at that Ross jam


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mario woke up


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: no defense at all tonight for either team


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Raaaytray222


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig: and1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Raaaytray222


Raytray? What happened to Thray?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Haha he has multiple nicknames for the 3 ball


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:joel:!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

A shame that dumbass Ray turnover turned into a Ross three...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

88-84 after 1

Heat score 38 in the quarter, but give up 27. Hope they can keep this offense up and get their D going.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gotta finish that, Joel..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:joel: LOL


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Our shooters = brick

Their shooters = splash

Story of my life


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

All of a sudden, Toronto cant miss from 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And they miss from 3


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I started watching in the third and this seems like it has been a frustrating one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wonder how many teams now have hit 10 or more 3's on us this season?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> I started watching in the third and this seems like it has been a frustrating one.


Was paying more attention to the Canes whooping up on Duke, but yeah, one of those games where we looked like we could care less on defense. 

I guess you could blame the 5 days off, but we've seen that effort we saw in the 1st half many times already this season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole2Wade

dont think Cole meant to do that, but it worked out


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Awful call on Bosh. Wow.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

John Lucas huh? Course


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cool story Miami


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rebounding and the 3 ball. Our nemesis.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What the hell just happened? I guess Wade got hit in the face but he stopped playing and Bosh got a turnover because of it.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I don't like Wade. I don't like how he cries to refs. I don't like how on the next play he makes a cry baby foul.

I really don't like the guy.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Looks like it's gonna be a tight one


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2 missed layups...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FML Rio and Wade...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

12 3's allowed..

Bosh ties it up


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

13 3's allowed. smh..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Of course, Calderon.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron 33333

Crazy


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CB lives!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This game is ridiculous


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Amir Johnson set a moving screen on Chalmers right in front of the ref. Damn we needed that call.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This game is crazy.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FML Lebron, what was that....


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Whatever happens, hell of a finish. Calderon really brought the Raps back into this.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh finally has a game where he gets to the free throw line a ton of times, and he's just 6-12.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good D and good time out.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wish Bosh could play like this every night and not just against his former team. He looks like an animal out there.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Take the final shot. No time left on the clock.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just a few inches long. Damn. Thought Lebron had a clear path to the basket after the Ray Allen screen.

OT


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FUUUU

Damn. I'll never know why LBJ doesnt attack the hole in that situation.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

They're heating up! Is it the shoes?!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Crap


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Freeeeeeeeeeee throoooooooooooooooooows.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Something is off mentally with Wade. It's the Raptors and he's choking?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Was literally about to type that I bet Wade goes 1-3 here. Laughable.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thray! 333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

REBOUNDS


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade County said:


> Thray! 333


Shameless trademark usage.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice move by DW


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If we could shoot free throws even averagely, this game would've been over.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wade County said:


> Nice move by DW


A master at getting guys to bite and drawing the foul, I'll give him that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 33333


What a pass by Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

SHUT THE DOOR THRAY! 33333


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

That was fun. 

Quite frustrating at times...but good game!


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Good game fellas.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

14 missed free throws tonight.

35/7/5 for Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Could've had 40 tonight. He played very well.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We won the boards 52 to 29 :laugh:

Allowed 14 threes....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron got his triple double

Heat win 123-116

Awesome game to watch if you werent a fan of either team :laugh:

Wade and Lebron on another level tonight.

Wade 35/7/5
Lebron 31/11/10


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ and Wade were sublime. Lebron took too many threes tonight though - when he attacks, unstoppable.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lol im a fan of both team's so it was still exciting. Kinda wished our defense did something though, so many 3's and Terence Ross had a nice game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick
> Stat of the night: Dwyane Wade had 15 free throw attempts. That was his most since Jan. 10, 2012.


..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Finally got through this thread. I feel like I've been missing the super-frustrating games, but the ones I see are frustrating too. The Raps have played well since Bargs went down, so this actually didn't surprise me. Calderon has been tearing it up, and Johnson and Davis have that John Henson quality that can randomly destroy us inside. 

I wonder if LeBron has consciously decided to play more outside until the postseason. He's become so unstoppable going to the hole, but sometimes it feels like he'd rather preserve his body.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Raptors played a lot of zone so that could have been one of the factors for why Lebron took so many outside shots in this one.

Still crazy how he obviously didnt play near his best in this one, yet came up with a 30 point triple double.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Crazy part is I think he played harder more often last year, and his numbers are better this year. If he keeps this up, it might be like Nash's 2nd MVP, where his numbers improved so the voters had to give it to him.


----------

